# Abfragen, ob Datei vorhanden oder nicht -- Polling - Interrupt ?



## PeterBroggs (10. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe vor einem Problem.
Ich versuche gerade ein Programm zu schreiben, welches u.a. folgendes machen soll:

Sobald das Programm gestartet ist, soll es in gewissen Zeitabständen oder auch dauerhaft (je nachdem) abfragen, ob sich in einem Ordner eine bestimmte Datei befindet. Dabei sollte aber der restliche Prozess des Programmes nicht unterbrochen werden. Klingt also nach Interruptgesteuert wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Leider kriege ich es nicht auf die Reihe auch nur annähernd einen Lösungsweg zu finden. Prinzipiell könnte man es ja so machen, dass sobald das Programm die Datei erkannt hat und diese später löscht oder verschiebt erst dann wieder nachschaut, ob eine neue da ist. Ich möchte dies aber parallel machen. 
Hoffe, ich konnte mein Problem einigermaßen verständlich machen und hoffe auf ein paar hilfreiche Tips.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß Peter


----------



## RamonR (10. November 2005)

Wie wäre es damit:

Folgende Funktion sagt Dir, ob die übergebene Datei vorhanden (=true) oder nicht vorhanden (=false) ist.


```
Private Function FileExists(FileName As String) As Boolean
    If FileName <> "" Then
        FileExists = (Dir$(FileName) <> "")
    Else
        FileExists = False
    End If
End Function
```

Diese Funktion kannst Du einfach mit Hilfe eines Timers zyklisch aufrufen, und so per Polling herausbekommen, ob die Datei vorhanden ist


----------

